# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Visas

## Tambakis

Maybe this is dated information, but I've heard that Yugoslavia has denied visas to everyone from the "developed countries in the western world" Something about Croats only being able to enter Montenegro with their passports and Albanians with an ID etc. Whats the deal?

----------


## Tambakis

Germany, France, Italy, the Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, the United Kingdom, Ireland, Spain, Portugal, Greece, Denmark, Sweden, Finland, Austria, Switzerland, Norway, Iceland, Monaco, Lichtenstein, the Vatican, Andorra, San Marino, Israel, Cyprus, Malta, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Poland, Slovenia, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, Croatia, the United States, Canada, Singapore, South Korea, Australia, and New Zealand.

----------


## Mayita

[edited by moderator] tourists had started rediscovering Montenegro as a tourist destination. 
I'm sure 99% of EU citizens never even considered frolicking around Serbia & Montenegro anyway, you'd be lucky if they'd know how to point it out on a map.

----------


## waxwing

Might be something to do with us (I can only speak for Brit + Am here) dropping bombs all over their country. People don't generally enjoy that. 
Purely a (slightly sarcastic) speculation. I may be quite wrong.

----------


## Jasper May

Heh, they call Belgium a developed country? Almost as developed as Georgia, I'd say...  ::  /  ::

----------

it includes members of the EU

----------


## Algol

Tambakis, with all do respect, that's not the information. It is an *misinformation*.  And, I must say - pretty sticky one. Not mentioning stupid. [edited by moderator] 
Simply, it is not true. People from all around the world are welcome to visit Serbia and Montenegro and, in the most cases, *no visas are required* at all.
If you understand Serbian, you can inform yourselves about that here:
(the first article on the page) http://www.novine.ca/ARHIVA/2003/03_06_03/sr_cg.html 
or on the official website of  The Ministry of Foreign Affairs of The Serbia and Montenegro : http://www.mfa.gov.yu/Visas/VisasR.htm 
Enjoy your reading   ::   !

----------


## Algol

[edited by moderator] I apologize to the other non-hating people here, but I was insulted by that Mayita - person. I felt I just had to protect the name and the reputation of my nation and country. Especially 'cause this is Russian place....

----------


## MasterAdmin

Looks like the citizens of all those countries can enter Serbia and Montenegro without a visa at all. According to http://www.mfa.gov.yu/Visas/f_without_visa.htm 
P.S. I had to edit some posts to make them comply with the forum rules.

----------

